# Mini Muscle Collector



## island schwinn (Aug 10, 2017)

My 6 year old granddaughter and her collection.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2017)

*Sweet!*


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2017)

Kids her age liking vintage bikes, off to a good start.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 11, 2017)

her dad bought her a Barbie bike a couple years ago.I left it at the curb a few days later.LOL.never saw it again.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 11, 2017)

That is very kool.she looks extremely proud of her bikes!


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 19, 2017)

What a beautiful young lady!


----------



## stoney (Aug 19, 2017)

Hopefully she keeps the love for old bikes


----------



## Reesatheresa (Aug 21, 2017)

Great collection!  Looks like my daughter!  She has a thing for violet Schwinn's.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 21, 2017)

That's what's all about brother Right ther !


----------



## partsguy (Aug 21, 2017)

Awesome post! She is part of the future of the hobby!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 23, 2017)

This is her on her first birthday.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2017)

My, how time flies! Our Twins are sure growing up fast.


----------

